# あなたはこれを好きですか？あなたの好きな色は何ですか？



## ricardo_arjona

Hi, everyone. Can anyone help me with this? I just sent this to a client, but I'm not sure if the translation (made with Google) was accurate.

私はあなたを理解して確認していません。私は、Googleの翻訳がうまく機能していることを願っています。あなたはこれを好きですか？あなたの好きな色は何ですか？

Does it make any sense??? Can anyone please translate it into English for me?

Thanks!


----------



## 810senior

It makes sense as a whole but some parts sound odd to me. Would you let us know the original sentence(in English, if you can)?


----------



## karlalou

I think your client will understand. Not very smooth, but understandable.
It says "(The first sentence is ambiguous about what's exactly denied though.. I believe) I have not checked with you and understood you. I hope the Google translator is working all right. Do you like this? What is the color you like?"


----------



## spu001

Hi, ricardo_arjona,

Watashi wa anata o rikai shite kakunin shite imasen (I did understand you; did not confirm you. Or, I didn't understand and confirm you (?)) <-- This doesn't totally make sense.
Google no honyaku ga umaku kinō shite iru koto o negatte imasu (I hope Google Translate works) <-- Your client should understand that. That's indeed correct-- unless that Japanese sentence is a pseudo-translation and your original one was not like that.
Anata wa kore o suki desuka? (Do you like this?) <-- ditto
Anata no sukina iro wa nan desuka (What's your favorite color?) <-- ditto (as a side note: that sentence makes sense, you can also say "あなたの好きな色は*何色*ですか？ : anata no sukina iro wa *nani iro* desuka?")

I Hope this helps,
Spu


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Thank you both for your replies! That was pretty close to what I was trying to say, except for the first sentence, which should read: "I'm not sure if I understood you". The rest is fine. The client said this first:

デザインはいいのですが、色が明るい色にしたらどうなりますか？

So I think they're asking for brighter colors...?


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Thanks, spu001! I hadn't seen your reply. It seems that the first sentence was a mess!


----------



## spu001

You're welcome, RA



> デザインはいいのですが、色が明るい色にしたらどうなりますか？
> So I think they're asking for brighter colors...?


You're right. They said "What do you think about bright(akarui) colors(iro)?"

I think you no longer need the first sentence
What does これ(this) refer to? Do they know what "this" is? If so, now you can send it.

Hope that helps,
Spu


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Thanks! Yes, they know what "this" refers to, as I sent them a revised design (a logo, actually). Thanks for all your help, Spu, I really appreciate it!


----------



## spu001

You're very welcome!
I hope your project goes well
Good luck,
Spu


----------



## 810senior

Oops, I have perfectly misread the thread. Sorry for my carelessness...


----------

